# Another puppy diet question



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

How soon can I begin transitioning Teenie/Peanut (maybe) to a new puppy food. Breeder had her on RC Chi puppy but I only have a few days and might have to order it and don't want to be stuck with a large bag. Thanks!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The right way is to mix the old with the new and slowly diminish the old. Personally, I did not care for the food that my last puppy Ava was on. When I got her, I fed her what her breeder had her on mixed with kibble that my dogs were on and she only ate that kibble lol. I switched her right away, she transitioned perfectly! Actually ALL of my dogs have accepted and transitioned to new foods with ease. So really it just comes down to the dog. Trial and error. You won't know until you try. You can test it out by giving her a few bites of her new kibble as a treat and see how it goes from there.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree, it really depends on the dog. If she is finding all the changes (travelling, leaving mum/breeder. new environment, new people new routine etc) overwhelming, she is much more likely to get an upset tummy. Obviously in a tiny chi puppy a bout of diarrhoea is potentially quite serious due to their size, they can get dehydrated so quickly.
I would advise keeping everything the same diet wise for the first week at least. then start making any changes very gradually.
We got Harley at 4.5 months, so he was an older puppy. I couldn't bring myself to give him even one meal of the rubbish they had been feeding (it was Bakers, the UK equivalent of something like Beneful) so we put him straight on a better kibble. He had no issues at all, but he is a very laid back personality, takes everything in his stride.
If the new puppy is doing nice firm poos consistently and is fairly confident and relaxed, no reason to not start the transition now


----------



## Momo (Nov 9, 2015)

When I got my puppy he was on a terrible food (I think the first ingredient was rice) so I did switch him right away, even though I know that's not preferred. His food actually made him smell like metal, not iron-y either, I mean like an aluminum can!

I added a spoonful of homemade chicken stock to his new food every day to help digestion and he had zero problems. The chicken broth has be cooked from chicken carcasses for about 24 hours so that you know it's high in gelatin.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I start to switch my pups right away, but VERY, VERY gradually. I introduce just a smidge of the new food immediately with their current food, like maybe 1/8th to however much current kibble you have, and slowly increase it over a 1-2 week period.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! That will work. She already trying to steal some of the kibble. Think I'm going to Wellness small breed puppy. She's a good eater. I made some homemade chick stock last month and froze it in cubes, but was desperate and used it for the humans. LOL Must do some more for them. Her pee is much stronger smelling that the others, hoping diet will change that.


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

I tried mixing their food to transition to a better food but they picked out the new food and ate just it! They did fine with it so that is all they get now.


----------

